# tank on glass table top?



## guangzhou (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone with experience of working with glass making tanks can give me some advice. I've kept fish before, so that's not a problem, but I have an issue with where to place the tank in my flat. The furniture is topped with 7mm glass, which is strong enough to hold the massive old TV the landlord put in it. There's a 24" square hardwood table that I want to put a tank on, and don't know if I should remove the glass top (it just sits there), or put the tank on top of it. The top doesn't even have feet, so I might need to use styrofoam to reduce point loading both above and below.

By my calculations a planned 30cm cubic tank would weigh about 35-40kg fully set up. How much is too much?

Thanks

Phil


----------

